# Samsung Home Theater



## Wayne 1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I just purchased a Samsung HT- Z515 (used) it all works except the wireless rear speakers. I notice when I turn it on the fan does not run, should it and the display says Rear chk. Am I correct in saying if the fan does not operate I have a problem, also the blue light flashes several times and goes to red.
Wayne


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Found this on a AV forum:




> Just picked up an HT-Z510 today as a service agreement to replace the one T70 I owned the day before!
> 
> Got it all together and found the wireless rear speaker didn't work. Went through the book procedure to reset the ID code that did nothing. The blue link light blinks for a while and turns standby.
> 
> ...


You can try resetting it (I don't know how). But if your problem is the same as this guy's then you're SOL. Sounds like a design and/or parts error.


----------

